# How not to get cut????



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok this is gonna sound a little dumb but here it goes anyway. This happened to me once b4 and now everytime I throw I get a little worried. I was throwing lures for stripers at a local dam. The set up that is used is mainline to a 2 oz inline sinker and then about a 14 in piece of mono to a jig head with a shad type lure. So its about 2-3 oz. Now I am throwing this with a 9' St. criox and shimono stradic 4000 with 30 lb PP. Now I have to be able to throw this a long way thats why I use braid but I cut the HELL outta my finger now for the third time. My pointer finger that traps the line during the cast sliced right into my finger. Bleed like crap for a good ten minutes and then I was real hard to throw anymore. I have a castcannon on one of my surf rods but I can't use that for throw lures with braid. Any recomendations are welcome but I am looking specifics like please don't just say a glove. What kind does everyone use?Or other techniques?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm not being sarcastic when I say...Learn to use a baitcaster. An ABU 6500 will serve you well, and not cut your finger off.  

Otherwise, you'll have to use a glove, tape, or some of those little finger saver thingies (not sure what you call them).


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have seen some guys use tape on thier casting finger and yea braid is a good thing but it can cut ya good too.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I use a piece of bicycle innertube to slip over my index finger. Works like a charm.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I actually have quite a few baitcasters but I got such a good deal on the St. Criox spinnging that I could past it up so I am stuck with a spinning reel on that rod. I have tons of baitcasters as a former hardcore basser. My 12 footer has a modified abu 6501. I might have to try the bike tire thing. that might be a good option. now will that stay on or is it one of those good for one cast type things. I would like if it would just stay on till I was done fishing. I 'll have to try it. Anything else?


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't use braid, and after I saw a friend cut his index finger down to the bone with it, I doubt I ever will, at least not on a spinning reel. 

You can get some cheap rubbber fishing gloves at Walmart ($2) and cut the fingers off them, that'll give you 8 finger guards for two bucks. They have pretty heavy rubber on them. 

You could also put a mono shock leader in front of the braid so you cast with your finger on the mono.

Probably should wear a turtleneck when you're fishing with braid too, just think what could happen if you got that stuff wrapped around your neck


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Braid*

I use braid on all my surf/beach spinning rods. The more weight you throw, the more it wears/cuts your "trigger" finger. Here's a cheap solution.
Go to a "Feed/Tack" store, that sells food/accessories for horses, etc. Ask for the tape that they use to wrap a horses ankles. It is like a sticky thin gause material, and it is cheap. Actually, I believe I have seen the same stuff sold in tackle shops or online for way more that the Feed/Tack shop sells it for. Wrap that finger and sling away a happy angler. Usually, the rolls are about 3" high, and you can use a "ginsu" type knife or band saw to cut them in half (horizontal) giving you two 1 1/2" rolls. Fish On!


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

jkcam said:


> I use braid on all my surf/beach spinning rods. The more weight you throw, the more it wears/cuts your "trigger" finger. Here's a cheap solution.
> Go to a "Feed/Tack" store, that sells food/accessories for horses, etc. Ask for the tape that they use to wrap a horses ankles. It is like a sticky thin gause material, and it is cheap. Actually, I believe I have seen the same stuff sold in tackle shops or online for way more that the Feed/Tack shop sells it for. Wrap that finger and sling away a happy angler. Usually, the rolls are about 3" high, and you can use a "ginsu" type knife or band saw to cut them in half (horizontal) giving you two 1 1/2" rolls. Fish On!


In regard to what jkcam said....I used to train racehorses....the kind of tape he is talking about is called "vet wrap" and it should protect your finger from being cut


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

20# shock leader would do the trick as well..........


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Clyde said:


> 20# shock leader would do the trick as well..........


And will help so ya dont cut your hand when trying to land a fish too.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Cotton Garden gloves,*

A pair of cheap ones from Dollar stores will work just as well.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I use PP on all my rods. Haven't gotten cut in years. (Knock on something wooden. )

Suggest you make sure your drag isn't slipping when you cast. I use 15# PP on my metal slingers and never have a problem, unless my drag is set too loose. PP will cut ya like a knife if it's moving.

With the heavers I use a 50# mono shock that helps prevent cuts. When tossing over 6 I use gloves or a piece of bicycle tube depending on the temperature.
.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Like BB said crank down on the drag*

Try using a golf or batting/hitting glove.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I was thinking about getting an archery glove. They are designed to save fingers. The person who said to make sure the drag is tight hit it on the head though. Of course one little brain fart and you are cut. Murphy prevails when it comes to fishing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Braid*

I use the suffix braid on all of my set ups up to 9ft. my 9ftr is a Penn Power Stick with a Penn Captiva 5000 bait runner. I had the same problem with cutting my finger when I first started using braid. When I cast I use my index finger to hold the line and then when I cast I keep my finger away from the line.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Just go to CVS and in their First Aid area pick up some atlethic tape. Wrap your index finger. Easy and cheap. I see Tiger Woods do it, so if he's doing it for golf, it's good enough for me and fishing


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Don't quite understand ya dogg. It's when you are holding the line and making the arc with the rod that you get cut. You must have your drag tight to prevent line slip. The longer the rod and the more "gorilla" you put into the cast along with the weight you are throwing causes this line slip and I don't think they make a drag strong enough on a spinning reel to prevent it with heavy weight. That is why you see a lot of the guys saying that they don't use more than 4-6 oz with their spinners. I myself don't throw more than 4 oz. Don't really need it where I fish. A long rod that really loads up will get you even with 4 oz. One of the reasons I use an 8 footer. My 12 footer hurt me even with mono. Of course I could take casting lessons and correct some of the things I do wrong but I'm kind of hard headed and set in my ways.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

my friend gets cut like that a lot throwing 8nbait on a spinner but usually it only happens when his finger is wet and soft but now he just goes to home depot gets some cheap gloves and cuts the fingers off and just uses the finger part 

either that or sell the spinner and use the money to buy a baitcaster 

either way good luck!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I have*

almost the same setup, and have never gotten cut ....but after having a big one break me off at my feet. I kept thinking what would have happen, if i would have grab the line ...Then hearing about other's being cut. I put a long leader or a shock leader on both the poles with braid (Mono on everything else) And i havent has any trouble on the knots hanging up in the eyes...I would really look into longer leaders, before you forget and grab a hold of your line, with a really big fish on the other end. Braid is great but it has to be handle really carefully, and also be kept up with alot more then you do with Mono.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I picked up a finger gaurd at a tackle shop after i saw a friend slice his finger with braid. Just a piece of leather with elastic on top to slide your finger in. a buck fifty..seems to do the trick.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I'll second the finger guard*

Picked me up a couple this summer ..... also works good on my 30sha


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I also saw the finger guards at Harbor Tackle but I forgot to pick a few up last time I was there. I had every intention but the excitment took over and I wanted to get down to the island ASAP. So I am still cutting the crap outta my fingers or burning ma thumb on my Abu


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I play baseball and i found the perfect answer to this problem for me is just to use one of my old batting gloves they are light it doesn/t matter if they get wet and they arn't bulky like some casting gloves are if u don't have an old batting or golph glove just use some electrical tape it works perfectly. 
Tight lines <>< <><


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*cheap*

any drug store carries sport tape. A roll will last a good many outings. Wrap a couple wraps around the finger. I use it for golfing also.

Stays in place, not as cumbersome or costly as a glove, I do use the leather guards sold in stores for baitcasting, they work for spinners as well. 

And as others have said- tighten the drag, the worst slice will happen if the drag slips during the cast, as I believe you may have found out.


----------

